# Keeping fit in Istanbul



## Masfar (Mar 23, 2014)

Hey guys,

I'm moving to Istanbul for two years this August. I'm going to be living in the Cihangir area of Istanbul. One of the things that is freaking me out a little bit is the lack of opportunity to swim and cycle. These are both huge parts of my life. I've been looking on the internet and it even seems to be difficult to find gyms, squah courts, exercise classes, anything to help me work out.

Does anyone have any first hand experience or contacts they could help me with? Cycling group, cycle commuting, swimming pools? Decent gyms with trainers? Anything!

Looking forward to hearing your replies

Masfar


----------

